# Raw Tumeric Root is POWERFUL Stuff



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Wanted to let y'all in on the fact the raw tumeric root is stoking my life.

I do not want to sound like a stupid commercial but I am truly glad to be chewing up these roots. It really helps combat inflammation and generally just makes me feel good. I can work out harder and be more active during recovery and every day activties.

20 Health Benefits of Turmeric

Fresh Yellow Turmeric 1lb:Amazon:Grocery & Gourmet Food

I clean up 10-15 grams of root with a knife, rinse it off and chew it up. Taste is strong but totally bearable and I can enjoy the wake up and go feeling (like taking a shot of tequila!)


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

I take it every day, but I take in in capsules. Turmeric stains pretty bad.
I had no idea it helped with recovery, but that's good to know. Anti-inflammatory, so yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Tumeric is indeed great stuff! Fantastic for recovery.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I juice it withother fruits and veggies. Works great. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

knutso said:


> I clean up 10-15 grams of root with a knife, rinse it off and chew it up. Taste is strong but totally bearable and I can enjoy the wake up and go feeling (like taking a shot of tequila!)


How often do you consume it? How long does 1lb last you?

Thanks!


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I eat it almost everyday, 1lb will last 1-2 months of daily use. I ordered 3lbs at a time, so as to only pay shipping once.

It tastes potent and stains just a little bit, but water easily clears up both.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

knutso said:


> It tastes potent and stains just a little bit, but water easily clears up both.


What would you recommend as a complimentary flavor? I make smoothies and would probably blend this with other fruits,etc.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Chase1996 said:


> What would you recommend as a complimentary flavor? I make smoothies and would probably blend this with other fruits,etc.


I actually never tried putting it in my smoothie before but I might try pineapple/strawberry with carrot juice.

Would likely not be good in blueberry/banana with hemp milk but who knows


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have taken tumeric daily in capsule form since my cancer diagnosis in 2010. I was not aware of raw tumeric and intake as you described. I'm sure the raw form is very powerful and it seems like you are benefiting from the results. Good to know!


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

knutso said:


> I eat it almost everyday, 1lb will last 1-2 months of daily use. I ordered 3lbs at a time, so as to only pay shipping once.
> 
> It tastes potent and stains just a little bit, but water easily clears up both.


Does it rot? How are you keeping the other two pounds fresh?


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

You can throw it into the freezer for longevity. I use cinnamon in my smoothie to balance strong tastes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> I have taken tumeric daily in capsule form since my cancer diagnosis in 2010. I was not aware of raw tumeric and intake as you described. I'm sure the raw form is very powerful and it seems like you are benefiting from the results. Good to know!


I hope you are in remission. It's good to hear of people taking control of their own health via natural means. I hope it's helping. I take 2400 mg spread over three times /day, as I am at risk (heredity) for colon cancer. Am I good? Should I increase? decrease? go to the raw form? Thanks


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Chase1996 said:


> Does it rot? How are you keeping the other two pounds fresh?


I just keep it in a Ziploc bag in the fridge, well into the second pound it is fresh as new. 
The flesh is very similar to ginger but the skin is thinner, I peel off any skin that looks bruised but chow the rest.

Cyclelicious, keep going hard, you are inspirational to us all. I heard of people taking the capsules but I found the raw stuff was less expensive and since it can, itself, sprout a living plant I figured to dig into it.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Supposed to be very good when used whilst cooking cauliflower. Read about it a few places. Enhances the properties of Cauliflower.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Goes in all curries aswell.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

knutso said:


> ...It tastes potent and stains just a little bit, but water easily clears up both.


Got mine today..taste potent is an understatement. They taste like a combination of carrots, ginger and Satan's A-Hole.

I'm going to have to mix it with other fruits and veggies to eat it.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just an FYI..it appears that supplementing black pepper (pepperine) with turmeric, it's absorbtion is increased considerably.

Why turmeric and black pepper? « Monamifood's Blog


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

...one more point (although it appears I am the only one still following this thread :0 )

I have found that a combo of Orange Juice, Pineapples and Strawberries can make the flavor more tolerable for those who may not enjoy it in it's "raw" form.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Good Stuff Chase! Sorry the taste isn't rubbing you the right way... maybe you just got a really 'good' batch


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm watching this thread - just soaking up info here, as I have none of my own to provide.
Hoping to find a local source of the stuff.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

To be clear...the flavor isn't bad...just strong.


----------



## Sunderland (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks knutso for the heads up re: turmeric. I ordered a lb from Amazon and it helps me with recovery. I like that it also has many other benefits.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

If you have a big oriental market in your area they may carry raw tumeric. We have a POM pacific ocean market and they have it for $5 a pound. The taste is very strong.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Just to update:
Went through all three lbs of orange tumeric, the end of the last bag was starting to lose freshness. I was eating about 15-20 grams a day.

Purchased another three pounds, this time of white tumeric (curcuma zedoaria) The white stuff tastes waaayy more potent but does not stain at all. I upped my intake to about 20-30 grams a day, and the potency + added dosage makes my belly hum (in a good rootsy sort of way). Seems to provide the same anti-inflammatory benefits and general feeling of well-being. From what I sparsely read it is more potent as an anti-oxident than the orange.

Now looking for other roots to try, gonna get my all natural "Lance-cocktail" going


----------



## MrLoveandLaughter (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah the taste is really not unbearable... I just threw some in my pressure cooker with brown rice to make yellow brown rice! Also added to my soups... but i always like to take a bite of it every now and then... just keep an eye on your teeth for discoloration... but to be honest.. that discoloration is actually quite harmless and will combat inflammation in your mouth.. saving you dentist trips... among the myriad other benefits that raw turmeric ingestion will provide you. I'm not so well read on the effects turmeric may have on cancer.. but that's worth looking into! Good luck!


----------



## MrLoveandLaughter (Apr 8, 2014)

The cinnamon you are using has also been said to help regulate your blood sugar, among other beneficial things... one of them being making your smoothies taste good!


----------



## MrLoveandLaughter (Apr 8, 2014)

Good article! I never knew that! Yay!


----------



## shesnothere (May 27, 2014)

*Love Tumeric...*

Just happened to stumble upon this site while searching for more info on turmeric. I just started using this last month to help with my chronic back pain (herniated/bulging discs lumbar) and I can testify that this herb really works. For the first time in 9 nine years I am pain-free so long as I use the root. I slice a couple of pieces and put in my iced coffee and eat the slices when I've finished drinking all my coffee. In conjunction with turmeric I also use ginger root that I dice up and put in my oatmeal every morning and on top of my cinnamon raisin muffins. Also, put the diced ginger in my water that I drink all day.



knutso said:


> Just to update:
> Went through all three lbs of orange tumeric, the end of the last bag was starting to lose freshness. I was eating about 15-20 grams a day.
> 
> Purchased another three pounds, this time of white tumeric (curcuma zedoaria) The white stuff tastes waaayy more potent but does not stain at all. I upped my intake to about 20-30 grams a day, and the potency + added dosage makes my belly hum (in a good rootsy sort of way). Seems to provide the same anti-inflammatory benefits and general feeling of well-being. From what I sparsely read it is more potent as an anti-oxident than the orange.
> ...


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

It's just crazy how many good things turmeric does. I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on tv, and I feel like such a hippie saying this, but I wish I could just stick it in syringe and inject it right into tumors, I bet it would work a lot of the time (please still go see your doctor if you have a tumor). My aunt has breast cancer and she's going through all this chemo and it it's just painful to watch considering that maybe something as simple as that could work, of course it would be much less expensive than the current treatments so... Anyway 20-30 grams a day? I was looking at my jar of turmeric powder and that would equal about half the jar! Is there a guideline or how much you are supposed to ingest?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

20-30 grams is fresh tumeric which will weight a lot more than powder.


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah I suppose you are right, I guess I have to get a scale, but even then I wonder what's the difference between eating 5 grams, 50, 100? Just have a whole root a day for breakfast heh?


----------



## shesnothere (May 27, 2014)

tmabiker said:


> It's just crazy how many good things turmeric does. I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on tv, and I feel like such a hippie saying this, but I wish I could just stick it in syringe and inject it right into tumors, I bet it would work a lot of the time (please still go see your doctor if you have a tumor). My aunt has breast cancer and she's going through all this chemo and it it's just painful to watch considering that maybe something as simple as that could work, of course it would be much less expensive than the current treatments so... Anyway 20-30 grams a day? I was looking at my jar of turmeric powder and that would equal about half the jar! Is there a guideline or how much you are supposed to ingest?


I hope that your aunt is doing better now. Like you I am a layman but do believe that are diseases are environmentally charged. On that note, if there is a health food store, Whole Foods or Market Basket in your area you would be able to purchase the root. Personally, I did not get any relieve from the spice. I eat daily 1/2 inch of the root and the only staining that has occurred is on the gloves I wear when I remove the top skin.


----------



## Mr Gravity (Nov 12, 2013)

Would just normal cooking turmeric offer a similar benefit as to the raw root you are all referring too?

I guess not as its been roasted/dried.

Just thought id ask.

Might have to try some of this Tumeric and Ginger. I can get raw Ginger at my local grocer not sure on the raw roots thou. 

Would i need a health food store or maybe an Asian grocer for that?


----------



## shesnothere (May 27, 2014)

*Raw turmeric root*



Mr Gravity said:


> Would just normal cooking turmeric offer a similar benefit as to the raw root you are all referring too?
> 
> I guess not as its been roasted/dried.
> 
> ...


Mr. Gravity you can find the roots (turmeric and ginger) at any Market Basket, Whole Foods, Asian/Indian grocery stores. I have found recipes online for turmeric tea and other recipes that incorporate the root various dishes. If you do any juicing you can include it in that process. Personally, I prefer to eat it raw like a carrot.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

shesnothere said:


> Mr. Gravity you can find the roots (turmeric and ginger) at any Market Basket, Whole Foods, Asian/Indian grocery stores. I have found recipes online for turmeric tea and other recipes that incorporate the root various dishes. If you do any juicing you can include it in that process. Personally, I prefer to eat it raw like a carrot.


how do you eat it raw like a carrot? the stuff is so strong and i love strong spicy pungent food, i put about a 1/4 teaspoon ground fresh in my organic veegie juice in the morning. if i go more than 1/4 it really get strong. eating the raw root is hard to believe . lol


----------



## shesnothere (May 27, 2014)

Mr. Gravity, I guess the important factor in all of this no matter how we consume the root is that it works. I can't imagine not having this as part of my daily regimen-the chronic pain in my lower back would have me tethered to the bed or couch and in tears. Anyway, enjoy your veegie juice and horray for all of us new turmeric users!


----------



## elkootcho (Jun 3, 2013)

Turmeric

I wasn't aware of all of these benefits...going to add to my diet.


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

i realize this is an older thread, but to the OP, how does the Tumeric from amazon compare to what you would get in the store?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nubster said:


> 20-30 grams is fresh tumeric which will weight a lot more than powder.


How big of a piece is 20-30 grams?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I got my two pounds in the mail today from Amazon. It came in two bags and it was moist. So, I'm letting it dry out. I took about a 2.5" piece and scrubed it under some hot water really good and ate it. I doesn't taste nearly as bad as I thought it would. 

How long will it keep in a zip lock bag in the fridge?


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

It's gonna give you CANCER MAN!!

Just kidding, it seems to be pretty good stuff. I get empty gel caps from the vitamin store and use a straw and chopstick like a piston to fill up with turmeric powder, along with pepper since this aids absorption. Eat a capsule every day with the juice in the evening.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Interesting. I take turmeric capsules often and always throw it in rice/quinoa/millet just because it doesn't change the flavor but does make things a nice yellow color.

I've never bought the raw root to gnaw on...will have to try that.


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been using Turmeric root for a few months to aid in recovery after rides. I make this drink
Turmeric Tea Recipe | Wellness Mama

I find it's a really tolerable way to consume the Turmeric, and it tastes super good/having something warm after a cold winter ride is great. I don't have Ghee most of the time, so I just use Kerrygold butter (yum!)...I could drink this stuff all day


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

coldrolling said:


> I've been using Turmeric root for a few months to aid in recovery after rides. I make this drink
> Turmeric Tea Recipe | Wellness Mama
> 
> I find it's a really tolerable way to consume the Turmeric, and it tastes super good/having something warm after a cold winter ride is great. I don't have Ghee most of the time, so I just use Kerrygold butter (yum!)...I could drink this stuff all day


Thanks so much for posting this recipe, I made it tonight and my wife and I both really enjoyed it! I used the homemade coconut milk too, and it was easy to make! I have been using a tsp of turmeric (and Ceylon cinnamon) pretty much everyday when I have my green smoothly. But now I can also use both the spices a different way, thanks again!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone get joint pain after a good does? I know it sounds silly but every time I have had a good amount in food I get sore joints, the opposite of what it is supposed to do lol. But I will say that it was powder type from bulk food store. maybe a quality thing


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe it is interfering with other meds? Things like turmeric have real effects like a manufactured drug can so than can interact with manmade things.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

No meds here. I will give it a shot again cause I love it!


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I stuff turmeric in a pill capsule every day (some pepper in there too because they say it adds to its effects) and have it along with the juice I make (organic apple, orange, kale, carrot, ginger, lemon, celery) as well as a fish oil capsule. I do eat a small amount of meat, generally only organic. Sockeye salmon every few days that I share with my dog. Naans every evening usually with an egg and olive oil. Yoghurt and cereal and banana for breakfast, and I do eat out for lunch usually, usually sushi which probably isn't the best thing to eat but oh well. I have never felt better. I think I'm 42, losing count, and I literally feel better than when I was 20 because I didn't eat so well then. No problems with turmeric here.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, they say prices are in creasing here in Canada but I can get organic kale bunches at Whole Foods for $2.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been consuming turmeric (mostly in pill powder from) for roughly 24 years, I'm now 42.I also occasionally consume the root in juices. It is indeed one of the most powerful anti inflammatory compounds known. Inflammation being the mechanism of all disease. However, BLACK CUMMIN SEED OIL is orders of magnitude more powerful. Look into it. Sulfur also plays an important role in combating inflation/degeneration.

Hopefully this does not come across as preachy, but anybody with cancer or concerned about cancer read up on quercetin. There have been 3 recent quality studies showing its ability to obliterate cancer cells. Especially estrogenic cancers. Also, iodine plays an important (but relatively unknown) role in cancer.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have never had joint pain after taking it either? I started with a 1/2 tsp powdered turmeric in my green smoothies but upped that to a tsp about a year or so ago. I have since started adding a 1/4 tsp ground black pepper and about an 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper as they say you need pepper for absorption. 

The pepper really gives the smoothies and extra zap I really like. I also use a small chunk of fresh ginger and tsp of Ceylon cinnamon. I also do oil pulling (coconut oil) for 20 minutes a day when I get up in the morning. I normally get sick a couple of times September thru April but have yet to get sick this year. I am not sure if these things have anything to do with it but I am not changing anything!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

What the heck, ordered some powdered Tumeric today. 

The reversion to hippy continues.


----------



## Goodwoodz (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks thread starter! I kinda like this stuff. I typically can be skeptical about these type of things. I have the powdered capsules, 1-2 a day, joints feel pretty good!


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Goodwoodz said:


> I typically can be skeptical about these type of things.


The Indians apparently have lower cancer rates in the digestive system from all the turmeric they eat, but higher lung cancer etc from all the smoking they do.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I put it in a steeping tea capsule with shredded garlic and ginger then add a cinnamon stick for the best tea ever


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I eliminated wheat/flour (basically gluten) from my diet and to my surprise, my joint 'soreness' in my left knee has subsided quite a bit. (I was skeptical at first)

Wheat is an inflammatory (research it) in the body and will increase joint pain/inflammation. (If you have arthritis, wheat products makes it worse) Eliminating wheat products is also called the anti-inflammatory diet from what I learned. I used to eat all types of cereal, bread and pasta just about every week, I was a flour/wheat addict...

Now getting carbs from potatoes, corn, quinoa, oats and rice.

GL


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting....

This is getting off topic from turmeric but the other day I singed my finger on the wood stove door and immediately put lavender oil on it. Amazing, the burn just vanished, no pain whatsoever, I forgot I even had it. The first time I tried it I was skeptical but it works. I'm almost tempted to burn myself and not put it on just as an experiment.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bail_Monkey said:


> I eliminated wheat/flour (basically gluten) from my diet and to my surprise, my joint 'soreness' in my left knee has subsided quite a bit. (I was skeptical at first)
> 
> Wheat is an inflammatory (research it) in the body and will increase joint pain/inflammation. (If you have arthritis, wheat products makes it worse) Eliminating wheat products is also called the anti-inflammatory diet from what I learned. I used to eat all types of cereal, bread and pasta just about every week, I was a flour/wheat addict...
> 
> ...


They make some bread that is flourless. It's made from sprouted grains and no refined sugar. It's called Ezekiel bread. I'm wondering if you can eat that. It's a little dryer and more bland than real bread. But, after you get used to it, it actually has a better taste. It's a more natural taste instead of a toxic taste.

Sprouted Grain Bread | Ezekiel Bread | Sprouted Bread


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

An observation about Tumeric that I want to share. After I eat the raw root I brush my teeth, because of the yellow it leaves behind. It turns my toothbrush yellow. So, I started using a different tooth brush for the tumeric brushing. One morning I used that toothbrush, and I noticed it made my mouth feel fresh all day long. And, I find that to be true whenever I use my yellow stained toothbrush in the morning. So now, I just use it every morning.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> An observation about Tumeric that I want to share. After I eat the raw root I brush my teeth, because of the yellow it leaves behind. It turns my toothbrush yellow. So, I started using a different tooth brush for the tumeric brushing. One morning I used that toothbrush, and I noticed it made my mouth feel fresh all day long. And, I find that to be true whenever I use my yellow stained toothbrush in the morning. So now, I just use it every morning.


Does it turn your teeth yellow?

I noticed that if I go to bed right after brushing my teeth with regular toothpaste I get bad morning breath but if I wait a bit or go to bed without brushing it isn't so bad.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mark_BC said:


> Does it turn your teeth yellow?
> 
> I noticed that if I go to bed right after brushing my teeth with regular toothpaste I get bad morning breath but if I wait a bit or go to bed without brushing it isn't so bad.


Let me look......... No they seem to be pretty white. But, like I said, I brush right after eating it. Tumeric seems to me to be like a natural cleanser.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just googled Tumeric Cleanser, and there's a lot of it out there.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

For what it's worth , I went into a middle eastern market looking foot turmeric . Found it for 3.99 pound . The big thing I noticed is how fresh it is . Talked to a middle easterner is was doing business with and he told me they eat it at every meal ..made me think that's why it's so fresh at there markets ..what I noticed with the freshness is I just peal it and eat it as it has a sweeter taste


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ohhhhh!! I'm almost wanting to experiment as well lol. Thanks for sharing that. I have a bottle at home but never know what to do with it other than burn it.



Mark_BC said:


> Interesting....
> 
> This is getting off topic from turmeric but the other day I singed my finger on the wood stove door and immediately put lavender oil on it. Amazing, the burn just vanished, no pain whatsoever, I forgot I even had it. The first time I tried it I was skeptical but it works. I'm almost tempted to burn myself and not put it on just as an experiment.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

So I finally bought some raw turmeric root fingers. I chewed on one, not too bad. Then I boiled it up with some sweet potato spears and then chopped it up into little cubes and added it and the sweet potato to the couscous mix I got in the Casbah box. Really good, and my dog loves it too! But that stuff sure does stain, the metal knife is stained just from cutting up one finger. And my fingers...

The taste is something you get used to and don't really notice after a while. I think I'll start chewing on the raw fingers every day and cook them up with cauliflower too. And I'll also start growing it in the garden, apparently it is a beautiful plant.

Cyclelicious, I didn't know you had cancer in 2010. I come from a long lineage of cancer so I'm up against that, but I'm going to fight it with everything I can.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Let me look......... No they seem to be pretty white. But, like I said, I brush right after eating it. Tumeric seems to me to be like a natural cleanser.


I noticed how yellow my whole mouth becomes after eating the raw root, aside: you actually start to like the taste after a while. So I googled it and apparently turmeric WHITENS your teeth! Crazy but true apparently. I have somewhat yellow teeth to begin with and I'm glad I didn't cave in and get the whitening strips which cause other problems. We'll see how the natural whitening goes.

I just have to be careful now because the toothbrush and toothpaste when I brush my teeth in the evening is so yellow I think it will stain the white sink. I'll have to brush in the kitchen stainless sink.

Is there anything this stuff CAN'T do??


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A heads up to the peeps taking turmeric, be mindful that it interacts negatively with some medications



> Turmeric is an extremely beneficial natural ingredient, which is believed to be an alternative cure for numerous different illnesses. Namely, as its use has fewer side-effects, it is often advised as a natural variant of medications and drugs.
> 
> However, in some rare cases, turmeric can cause severe negative effects on the health, if used excessively, or if combined with certain drugs.
> 
> ...


Sauce: Don?t Ever Use Turmeric If You?re on Any of The Following Medications - Healthy Food House


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Why didn't the article mention lowering the dose of these medications under guidance from the prescribing doctor? 

Eh, what do I know?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

milliesand said:


> Why didn't the article mention lowering the dose of these medications under guidance from the prescribing doctor?
> 
> Eh, what do I know?


When in doubt always check with doctor or pharmacist :thumbsup:


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Depending on what agencies stats you subscribe to listening to your doctor is the is #1 #3 and #4 leading cause of death in America. We need a paradigm shift


----------



## Steezus (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, because we lived so long before the advent of modern medicine.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I grew up where foods were cooked with turmeric, ginger, and garlic. I have lost my way a little. So what do you guys use when making smoothies? What fruits and veggies?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I love Curry... eat it 3x a week. At 53, my bloodwork has come back clean and inflammation is almost non-existent.


----------



## Bronte6 (May 3, 2021)

Hi, everyone!
I am a new user of fresh turmeric roots and would like to ask you where in Melbourne I can buy good quality organic turmeric roots.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Be careful.









Turmeric supplements have been linked to liver damage in five people


Five new cases of jaundice have been associated with the regular consumption of turmeric supplements and teas, with all cases recovering after treatment




www.newscientist.com


----------

